# Can't find smb4.conf



## mhakimh (Oct 4, 2018)

I've installed FreeBSD 11.2, and i've installed samba too, I use `pkg install samba` command. When the setup is completed, it says 'your configuration is on /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf'. But when I go to /usr/local/etc directory, I can't find smb4.conf file. I go to /etc and i t same the file is doesn't exists, I try to reinstall the samba but it's all same.... so where i can find out the smb4.conf?

sorry I'm newbie, hope someone can help me with this, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

mhakimh said:


> so where i can find out the smb4.conf?


It doesn't exist, you need to create it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2018)

In addition to the above: if you want to know what you can put in it then check it's manualpage (`man smb.conf`) which will point you to smb.conf(5). Also: it can be a good idea to check the contents of a package to find more information about it, so using `pkg info -lx samba`. This points you to /usr/local/share/doc/samba46/README.FreeBSD which could be a good read to start with.


----------



## mhakimh (Oct 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It doesn't exist, you need to create it.



Oh nice, thank you so much. So I must create it. but what configuration I can put on the smb4.conf file? Is there an example? I don't know what configuration that I can write into smb4.conf....... sorry  I'm really new to using FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

This has nothing to do with FreeBSD actually. The configuration of Samba is exactly the same on FreeBSD, Linux, Solaris, etc. How you configure it is going to depend on what you want to use Samba for. 

https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/User_Documentation


----------

